# Tree ID needed (Raleigh NC)



## Renorei (Nov 5, 2014)

Can someone identify this tree? I am thinking of cutting it down because I want to plant an apple tree 6-7 feet from where this tree is.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Are the branches spaced alternately or opposite? Are the leaves on the ground at the base from this tree or another?


----------



## Renorei (Nov 5, 2014)

I am not actually sure whether the leaves are from this tree or another. The branches are alternate.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Leaves are from a tree in the hickory/walnut family. Trunk looks a little like honeysuckle but branches on that are opposite.

Apples are not juglone tolerant. If the problem tree is a hickory it would be best to plant the apple somewhere else. Either way, the problem will end up growing into the fence.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Probably Pig Bark Hickory .... google for images


----------



## Renorei (Nov 5, 2014)

Someone on reddit thinks it's Carya illinoinensis, aka a pecan tree. There are about 6 other pecan trees on this property so that might be it. 

Can an apple grow near a pecan tree?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pecans do produce juglone, although in smaller amounts. I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## Renorei (Nov 5, 2014)

Alright I guess I'll cut down the pecan. I planted the apple anyway, about 13 feet away from the pecan. The drip-lines don't meet yet and I didn't encounter any pecan roots while planting the apple, so I think I still have plenty of time to remove it before it becomes a problem. I wish I could replant it elsewhere lol.


----------

